# LFTS Opening Day!



## Dynrat (Jun 13, 2003)

Button buck and 4 squirrels so far but it's a beautiful morning. Picked up a few burrs on the way in.


----------



## pickle252 (Dec 24, 2013)

AAAHHHHH. You guys are killing me!!!!! Been checking out property in clare. Lost my private land last year. Good luck to you all. Hope you get one!!!!!


----------



## pickle252 (Dec 24, 2013)

Dynrat said:


> Button buck and 4 squirrels so far but it's a beautiful morning. Picked up a few burrs on the way in.
> View attachment 191779


Just a few huh? At least you have something to keep you busy, lol


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Who's gonna be the first to break the ice!!!??


----------



## flamety13 (Aug 2, 2005)

Not me


----------



## Sportsman1933 (Nov 26, 2007)

Great morning here in Ottawa county. Doe and a couple fawns so far.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

5 does and a spike so far in Presque Isle County. I have high hopes for the evening as long the wind doesn't go bonkers.


----------



## Mike4282 (Jul 25, 2010)

dlawrence1 said:


> Who's gonna be the first to break the ice!!!??


I would love to take the honor, just need a 3.5 year old buck to walk by first..


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Great morning so far in the Yoop! (Mqt county). Just had a doe and a fawn come through. 36 deg this morning.


----------



## Citori (Oct 22, 2000)

Just had four come around. Two small does and two small bucks. Nice morning.


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

Sam22 said:


> 5 does and a spike so far in Presque Isle County. I have high hopes for the evening as long the wind doesn't go bonkers.


Where in PI Sam?


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)




----------



## lodge lounger (Sep 16, 2005)

Great morning for my son! Now it's back to farm chores, a pregnant wife and a one-year old.


----------



## rz6x59 (Nov 9, 2008)

Awesome. One has hit the dirt. Nice job lounger.


----------



## bucksrus (Oct 9, 2006)

SAAAWEET!


----------



## magtech (Aug 3, 2010)

Chose to lay prone this morning watching over a deer path... Laying prone for hours makes you have to pee... Sooo bad..1 more hour to go!


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

lodge lounger said:


> View attachment 191786
> 
> 
> Great morning for my son! Now it's back to farm chores, a pregnant wife and a one-year old.


nice work!!


----------



## spikekilla (Jan 6, 2009)

St Clair County. 2 does so far


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

Congrats to you and your son!


----------



## Yamirider (Oct 3, 2008)

Wind is really starting to blow here in Sanilac county. Might be time to climb down. Seen 1 button buck and a squirrel. Like the temp this morning wish it wasn't so windy. Still beats being at work.


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Just had 2 more does come through and a button buck. Maybe there is hope for the UP.


----------



## Sustainable (Jan 10, 2014)

Just left stand in Eaton county frustrated. Doe came in with 2 fawns first light, winded me. Once the sun came out wind picked up and went in the right direction. Later on 2 fork horns came cruising by unalert. I started watching the direction they came from hoping for a big one. Minutes later 3 buckd came cruising the same path, spike, big fork, and a damn shooter. 8 to 10 point + with good mass, spread, big thick snout, 3.5+, snout made him look older. Never got a solid count look. I called twice, second one stopped him just outside my last shooting lane. Had the shakes for 20 minutes after. 2 more does spotted on way out.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)




----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Still waiting for something to show up and snack on the mess of apples this tree is dropping. Gonna have to take a leak soon...


-Sent from d_mobile


----------



## GADWALL21 (Feb 23, 2008)

bucksrus said:


> Sitting here thinking the steak and egg burito from McDonald's this morning wasn't a good idea. #pleasedontshitmyself


Squeezing farts around turds, as dangerous as playing with dynamite :tsk::tdo12:


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

lodge lounger said:


> View attachment 191786
> 
> 
> Great morning for my son! Now it's back to farm chores, a pregnant wife and a one-year old.


Congrats to your son..If he would've bought the combo tag he could still be hunting!...


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

I had 6 does and fawns come in. Had a big doe at 12 yds perfect broad side. Tempting but I passed her for now. Also had the JV squad (spike and 3pt) sparing out in front of me. Not too bad for an opening morning. Sure beats work.


----------



## Yamirider (Oct 3, 2008)

wildcoy73 said:


>


Lunch is served.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

JBooth said:


> Where in PI Sam?


Between Millersburg and Hawks. Are you nearby?


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

magtech said:


> Chose to lay prone this morning watching over a deer path... Laying prone for hours makes you have to pee... Sooo bad..1 more hour to go!


You are making this harder than it has to be


----------



## fishingninja1 (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm sitting in school reading this and I just can't wait till tonight. I'll be hunting in Tuscola county.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Wondering if I shouldn't switch stands for s few hours no action here. Can always come back this afternoon 


-Sent from d_mobile


----------



## Sustainable (Jan 10, 2014)

My trail cameras say after 10am is a snooze fest. 7am-10am and 5pm-8pm is when I am seeing the most activity during hunting hours.


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

Sam22 said:


> Between Millersburg and Hawks. Are you nearby?


We have a place out by Rainy Lake close to the state land. I am in Oklahoma but it's always to hear how things are going up there.


----------



## lodge lounger (Sep 16, 2005)

Here's Steve's hero shot (and a better look at his buck). The deer only went 50 yards and he saw it kick its last. Pulled the Big Buck scale down to just 200 lbs. dressed.


----------



## ScrubBuck (Feb 1, 2010)

Congrats ! Nice buck!


----------



## The Rev. (Apr 13, 2010)

Nice


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

lodge lounger said:


> Here's Steve's hero shot (and a better look at his buck). The deer only went 50 yards and he saw it kick its last. Pulled the Big Buck scale down to just 200 lbs. dressed.
> View attachment 191791


That ain't no yearling!!

Congrats to the hunter!!


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Ya, congrats to Steve!
Very nice.


----------



## Riva (Aug 10, 2006)

Couldn't make it out today, however, the trespassers texted me down here in Oakland County saying that the stands are all in good shape and they're seeing a few deer.


----------



## Henschel98 (Jan 24, 2015)

All of you are making me anxious! My first day is Saturday morning...sitting here shooting my bow for any extra touch ups! Good luck to all of you!!


----------



## lodge lounger (Sep 16, 2005)

Nice work RR. Congrats!


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Been settled on a food plot for about 30 minutes in Presque Isle County. Little breezy hopefully the deer still move. I've had great evenings on Oct 1 here before, so I'm hoping. Any other NELP hunters LFTSing along with me?


----------



## natemac (Oct 11, 2012)

All set up in a ground blind in Ottawa County. Breezy here too, but the wind is perfect for this setup. Hoping for a good night.


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

On my way to my food plot in western wayne county. Good luck


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Young Steve said:


> Saw a nice one making a rub!


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

After disappointing am, headed to Manistee county for the morning to see if this dude has grown into something nice! Good luck this evening all, I'm going to bed!


----------



## chizzel (Dec 6, 2004)

Back out for the afternoon, we saw no deer this morning. Tons of ducks though, all kinds over this beaver pond. Beautiful day to be out. Good luck for the evening sit everyone!


----------



## flamety13 (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## flamety13 (Aug 2, 2005)

Sam22 said:


> Been settled on a food plot for about 30 minutes in Presque Isle County. Little breezy hopefully the deer still move. I've had great evenings on Oct 1 here before, so I'm hoping. Any other NELP hunters LFTSing along with me?


Seen deer running to one of my food plots about an hour ago I'm thinking they will be moving


----------



## mrsocko33 (Sep 28, 2007)

After only seeing 4 small does this morning, decided to switch stands. My view for tonight. Jackson Co.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Had a personal worst as I kicked up 7 deer on the way to the stand. Deer were bedded down where I have never had them bed before.


----------



## Chisej (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm settled in overlooking a food plot. My brother is about 300 yards behind me. I'm hoping for some action tonight! Location in North Oakland Co. Shoot straight!


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

redneckman said:


> Had a personal worst as I kicked up 7 deer on the way to the stand. Deer were bedded down where I have never had them bed before.


Don't worry, they won't bed there anymore ☺


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

All settled in feels good to be out.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

In my new climber in Mecosta Co. Breeze in my face and sun at my back. Perfect. Man it feels good to be in a tree.


----------



## Bunnychaser (Oct 24, 2012)

All settled in. Feels like its going to be a good hunt.


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

Headed to Hillsdale now. Will be on stand in about 30 minutes.


----------



## Dertyone22 (Aug 11, 2012)

Overlooking bean field for tonight!


----------



## shamrock69 (Jun 3, 2011)

Walked in at 4:30 and kicked up 3 on my mineral/ corn site. I will be in earlier friday. Good luck fellas!


----------



## huntr4life (Nov 30, 2005)

Yooper buck down!!


----------



## huntr4life (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## 5333 (Oct 3, 2011)

huntr4life said:


>


Congratulations!!


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

Nice job on da yooper buck


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

BOOM!!!! Nice shot huntr4life.!


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Well that concedes opening day. Started with a whimper and we went out with a "Meh".

Pretty sure they were sticking tight to their bedding. When I took a lunch break I saw them creeping along the edge of the field adjacent to their known betting on the property. I think the strong winds were keeping them hold up although other than red Oaks I'm not quite sure what they were feeding on over there.

Despite the wind it was still really enjoyable opening day. At four and come up and cackle about 20 feet for me. It was sunny and beautiful most of the day. And at least there's another three more months of hunting to look forward to 


-Sent from d_mobile


----------



## Bigdiddy (Jan 11, 2006)

Congrats on da buck Huntr4life! Nice!


----------



## stickman77 (Apr 5, 2011)

Slow day in the tip of the thumb.
Only thing moving was my tree.


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Phoolish said:


> Shoot, you just reminded me I forgot to wash my harness. Just got done washing everything else. THANKS


How do u wash your harness?


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

Well I ended up seeing between 4 and 10 deer, not sure if they were repeats it's thick where I was hunting. No antlers. Had a nice doe inside of 10 yards, great to be back in the tree. Unfortunately I bumped a few on a slightly rushed exit as I had a racoon coming my way from the tree tops.


----------



## IceHog (Nov 23, 2007)

Congrats Matt, that sure didn't take long!


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

Congrats to those who connected.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

thegospelisgood said:


> How do u wash your harness?


I put my Hunter Safety Vest right in washer and dryer mixed with my other hunt garb.


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

thegospelisgood said:


> How do u wash your harness?


I wash in the machine with my regular camo. I have the one with the seat belt buckles on the
legs so I just buckle them before throwing them in the machine. 

Note: Dont do it when your wife is sleeping. Its tremenously loud :lol:


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

huntr4life said:


>


Way to go!


----------



## huntr4life (Nov 30, 2005)

Thanks guys. Cam into my smallest rye plot at 6:55 tonight. On his way to a bigger field.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

maddiedog said:


> I was skunked... Literally right at first light. Glad they can't climb trees!!! Had two does bust me. Had two more does come in on a trail that we made and come right at me. Had a choice continue to deer hunt or start duck hunting...
> View attachment 191797
> 
> Duck hunting it is!


Congratulations!


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

REEDRELLIK said:


> View attachment 191799
> 
> 
> Shot her this morning. She was quartering away pretty good so shot looks bad in pic but I caught a lung!!


Nicely done!


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

lodge lounger said:


> Here's Steve's hero shot (and a better look at his buck). The deer only went 50 yards and he saw it kick its last. Pulled the Big Buck scale down to just 200 lbs. dressed.
> View attachment 191791


Beautiful buck!


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Small 6 and 3 doe for me tonight in GT County.


----------

